# defrosting medium mice



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

how long does it take for a medium mouse to defrost naturally? are there any other ways of defrosting mice that are alot quicker?

emily: victory:


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

I always defrost my mice and rats in hot water and dry them off using kitchen towel. By the time they are dried off, they are a nice healthy "live" temperature so even fussy eaters usually feed with a little wiggling ^_^


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

bowl warm water put new warm water in after it cools should be done in half hour? maby a hour empty water and done


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Place it in a warmer place or put in a sealed plastic bag in hot water.
Just don't put it in the microwave


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

how long do they take in hot water?


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

tbh I don't know:lol2: My royal has always been on rats and I let them defrost throughout the day.


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

should i leave it about an hour? just put it in :lol2:


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

The snake will be fine if you don't feed it tonight btw. 
You could put in hot/warm water and when the water cools just keep adding more hot, that should speed it up.


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

I put all the mice/rats into a single bowl and fish the ones out as they defrost (in hot water you are talking < 10 minutes for even small rats to defrost).

My advice is to test periodically, ie. fish it out and dry it off, hold it in your hand for a 30 seconds or so, if there are still frozen bits, the cold will permiate and you can dunk it back into the water


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

i know its just he's always been a great eater and never missed a feed and strikes first time every time so I don't want to leave it a day and risk any change :lol2: cause i know they like routine  ill readd some more hot in 20 minutes and ill give it an hour and see how squishy it is :lol2:


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

ELZ1985 said:


> I put all the mice/rats into a single bowl and fish the ones out as they defrost (in hot water you are talking < 10 minutes for even small rats to defrost).
> 
> My advice is to test periodically, ie. fish it out and dry it off, hold it in your hand for a 30 seconds or so, if there are still frozen bits, the cold will permiate and you can dunk it back into the water



okay will do :2thumb: thank you


----------

